# A "Forest Fire" In Burnaby Near J & L ...



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn! Folks..we need some rain...eh!?!?!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been twenty odd days without rain. I'm a gardener, so what I notice is the trees browning and wilting. 
With any luck, the rain-on-BC-day tradition will hold true


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i hope so ..id love for it to SNOW right about now ..id take that over this heat..call me crazy haha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> i hope so ..id love for it to SNOW right about now ..id take that over this heat..call me crazy haha


=) We just gotta get you an A/C! then you wouldn't mind it!
But hey, at least there's kool breeze going around... otherwise.. it could be worst~


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I already got AC, but I'd still prefer snow.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

WOOO! thank you Smiladon I am not the only one..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hummm... maybe we all need a large 200 gallon pond in the backyard to appreciate the sun! =)

btw.. how's the fire? Under control yet?


----------

